# Symbols, Etc Of The Forum



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

I have yet to ask, but here goes.

What do all of the different symbols mean that are located to the left of the screen? I have looked for "keys" that described what a red suitcase is, etc. My curiosity finally got the best of me.

azthroop


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Go to the listing of topics....move to the bottom and you will see the icon legend.

BTW...it is a folder not a suitcase.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Hit "View New Posts" and scroll to the bottom.

One that is not listed.

If the file has a white corner, it means you have posted in that thread.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

If the file has a white corner, it means you have posted in that thread.
[/quote]








I have been here how many years and I didn't know that?


----------



## K. Smith (May 25, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> BTW...it is a folder not a suitcase.


They look like suitcases to me too.


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

Okay, so I guess I didn't pay too much attention to the bottom of the page!!

How about the next column? Sometimes it has smiley face or an arrow or ????


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

azthroop said:


> Okay, so I guess I didn't pay too much attention to the bottom of the page!!
> 
> How about the next column? Sometimes it has smiley face or an arrow or ????


That is up to the original poster of the message....they can add it for flare if they want.


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks. I am now much more informed!!


----------

